# PureVoltage.com - Premium SSD OpenVZ Manhattan New York - $6/GB sale



## PureVoltage (Jun 24, 2015)

PureVoltage​Since 2007​Purevoltage a leader in affordable, secure and stable hosting is offering our New York VPS solutions at a discount.
Servers are located in Manhattan, New York​ ​Current Promotion​Promo Code: *25VPSB *– Get 25% off the life of your VPS! Applies to 1GB and up VPS on monthly payments.
(Prices below have discount added)​ ​*All our VPS Plans include:*​- Instant setup with no setup fees or contracts.​- 99.9% Uptime Guarantee
- Minimum 2 SSD's in raid1
- Fully Owned Enterprise Grade Hardware - Intel E3-1231v3's with 32GB Ram​- cPanel (Additional charges apply)
- Full root access
- 1 Gbps network ports​- SolusVM Control Panel (Re-install, shutdown, control your VPS)
- KVM Coming Soon​ ​ ​

*VZ Solution 128MB *
*________________*
600GB Premium Bandwidth
15GB SSD Space
1 Core
1 IPv4 Address
Location - New York

Only $18 *per year*
*ORDER NOW*



*VZ Solution 256MB *
*________________*
1200GB Premium Bandwidth

30GB SSD Space
1 Core
1 IPv4 Address
Location New York
Only $8 *quarterly*
*ORDER NOW*



*VZ Solution 512MB *
*________________*
2500GB Premium Bandwidth
50GB SSD Space
1 Core
2 IPv4 Addresses
Location New York
Only $4 per month
*ORDER NOW*



*VZ Solution 1GB*
*________________*
3500GB Premium Bandwidth
75GB SSD Space
2 Cores
2 IPv4 Addresses
Location New York
Only $6 per month
*ORDER NOW*



*VZ Solution 2GB*
*________________*
4000GB Premium Bandwidth
100GB SSD Space
4 Cores
2 IPv4 Addresses
Location New York
Only $12 per month
*ORDER NOW*



*VZ Solution 4GB*
*________________*
5000GB Premium Bandwidth
110GB SSD Space
4 Cores
2 IPv4 Addresses
Location New York
Only $24 per month
*ORDER NOW*



*VZ Solution 6GB*
*________________*
5500GB Premium Bandwidth
120GB SSD Space
4 Cores
2 IPv4 Addresses
Location New York
Only $36 per month
*ORDER NOW*



*VZ Solution 8GB*
*________________*
7000GB Premium Bandwidth
130GB SSD Space
4 Cores
2 IPv4 Addresses
Location New York
Only $48 per month
*ORDER NOW*

 ​*Looking for something even bigger or dedicated? **Contact us to setup your custom VPS here!*​ ​*Network Test*​_____________​New York: http://lg.nyc.purevoltage.net​ ​*We accept Visa, Mastercard, American Express & PayPal.*​Questions? [email protected] Or call 1-855-PURVOLT
Like us on Facebook! Click here​


----------



## MannDude (Jun 25, 2015)

@PureVoltage , what datacenter are you using?


----------



## PureVoltage (Jun 25, 2015)

We have our own cages inside of 85 10th Ave with Telehouse.


----------

